# Klassensets



## Illiya (30. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen,

wie ist das denn mit den Klassensets? Hat sich das schon mal wer genauer angeschaut?
Ich bin momentan 53 mit meiner Dämonenjägerin, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen, ob die Sets dann für lvl 60 was bringen oder ob sie totaler Müll sind weil man gelbe Items findet die um einiges besser sind.

Nen Kumpel hat in Akt 1 Inferno ein Setteil gefunden (Rüssi vom Sorcset). Wenn man dann mal im AH schaut (weil als Barb brauch er das nit) sind die Teile einfach nur utopisch teuer...1.000.000 ist da ja schon fast wenig.... und das egal mit welchen Stats! Die können mal gar nicht zur Klasse passen und trotzdem teuer! Wer soll denn so was kaufen? Also ich hab noch keine 20 Mille die ich einfach mal verblasen kann 

Also was haltet ihr von den Teilen?
Sinnvoll oder Müll?
Verkaufen oder aufheben?

Freue mich auf Antworten


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2012)

Das Spiel ist erst released worden. Da sind die Preise einfach so hoch. Lass es noch 4 Wochen warten, dann gibts das Zeugs für viel weniger.


----------



## Theopa (30. Mai 2012)

Das Problem bei Setteilen und Legendarys ist im Moment folgendes:
Sie können im Prinzip einfach nur schlecht sein. Ich habe bisher eine legendäre 60er Waffe gefunden, die aber einfach nur unglaublich schlechte DPS geboten hat. Ein blaues Teil für 100k war da plötzlich besser... 
Dennoch kann man sie gut verkaufen, viele denken spontan einfach "Legendary > Gelb > Blau". Das muss jedoch nicht so sein und ist es auch oft nicht.

Ich bin momentan noch nicht lange auf Inferno. Bei mir läuft es im Moment einfach folgendermaßen: Ich farme mich durch Akt 1, hoffe auf gutes blaues/gelbes Zeug (naja, hoffen darf man ja, bisher kein Erfolg^^) und kaufe mir dann vom erfarmten Gold Items im Bereich bis 100k, bei der demnächst anstehenden Waffe (550 Dps Einhand sucks -.-) werde ich auch bis 300 oder 400k hochgehen. Durch die langsame Verbesserung kann man auch irgendwann Elitepacks lockerer angehen und auch bei extrem harten Combos mit 1-2 Toden zum Erfolg kommen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Arbeite dich langsam hoch. Es bringt dir nichts, 3 Wochen für ein Ultra-Akt4-Bämbäm-Item zu farmen, wenn der Rest schon für Hölle zu schlecht wäre


----------



## Cobr4 (30. Mai 2012)

Die absurden Preise kommen durch die zahlreichen Bugs, das Itemgedupe, die AH Bugs, die Kistenruns und all diese Sachen. Da wechseln Items für solche Summen den Besitzer weil die Leute sich einfach Unsummen aus dem Nichts erschaffen konnten.
Nicht umsonst ist in den offiziellen D3 Foren ein reger Unmut darüber und viele Leute fordern einen kompletten Resets der Spiels. Wenn Du nämlich ehrlicher Spieler bist, wirst Du diese Summen niemals normal erreichen und auch im AH nicht mitbieten können.

Das Set für den Demonhunter soll angeblich grottig sein btw. Aber die guten Items kommen ja erst noch


----------



## ego1899 (30. Mai 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist erst released worden. Da sind die Preise einfach so hoch. Lass es noch 4 Wochen warten, dann gibts das Zeugs für viel weniger.



Der Preis hat echt nix zu sagen... Hab heute einfach mal nach nem gelben 60er Ring gesucht der Stärke, Vita und Resi hat und hatte einen Höchstpreis von 900.000.000. 
Ja, 900 Millionen xD


----------



## Mayestic (30. Mai 2012)

Itemdatenbank gefällig ? Kuckst du hier http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/
Eigentlich gibts das dort auch auf deutsch aber iwie spinnt das battle net und die Seite bei mir grade ein wenig. 

Dieser Link hier http://us.battle.net...m/natalyas-gaze sollte dann das Level 60 DH Set sein. 
Aber im Moment finde ich Sets garnicht so interessant, die Setboni sind nicht überall der Hit aber vielleicht gibts ja noch versteckte Setboni wie in D2. ka.

Was die aktuellen Preise angeht sollte jeder verstehn das die Nachfrage extrem hoch ist und das Angebot erbärmlich niedrig. 
Von daher dürfte es eigentlich niemanden verwundern das die Items alle sauteuer sind inklusive ein paar Idioten die den Unterschied zwischen Millionen und Millarden nicht kennen. 
Es gibt zwar schon viele sehr betuchte Spieler die 10, 20, 30 Millionen Gold und mehr haben aber das ist der kleinste %-Anteil im Spiel. 

In ein paar Monaten evtl Wochen siehts dann wieder anders aus. Bleibt nur abzuwarten wie wertlos Gold wird wenn Ebay geflutet wird mit D3 Items, die ersten sind schon drin und das Echtgeldauktionshaus im Spiel kommt ja auch noch.

Aktuell hilft nur selber farmen und das ist nix für die meisten Casual-Gamer. 
Es gibt kein Fortschritt mehr im Spiel. Trotz viel +% MF ist es immernoch Glückssache und Leistungssport täglich stundenlang die gleichen Bosse oder Mob-Gruppen farmen zu gehn bis mal was manierliches drops das man im AH auch noch verkaufen kann, im besten Fall natürlich selbst verwenden kann.


----------



## Illiya (30. Mai 2012)

Aber es scheinen ja auch wirklich Leute die Sachen zu kaufen weil sonst wären die Preise schon längst tiefer....weil was mach ich wenn jemand mein Zeug net kauft? Ich stells halt billiger rein in der Hoffnung das es dann jemand kauft.....weil selbst 1k Gold für einen Gegenstand sind noch mehr wie ich beim Händler bekomme...

Sind das wirklich so viele Leute die sich Geld gecheatet haben? Weil durch irgendwas müssen sich ja die hohen Preise "halten" können.
Ich sammel im mom echt mein Gold und versuche mir bis 60 nix mehr zu leisten, um mich dann auf wenigstens einigermaßen für 60 ausrüsten zu können...bin zur Zeit bei 1.000.000 gold...aber wenn man die Preise so sieht für Waffen mit über 800 dps dann wird mir schlecht xD

Mein Freund farmt im mom die ganze Zeit Inferno 1. Akt den Wächter weil man schneller hin kommt und ist fast immer was gelbes mit bei (wenn man nephabuff hat)....aber die gelben Items sind meist wirklich unterirdisch....und in Akt 2 wird er einfach mal von den 1.Mobs umgehauen....schon nicht leicht das ganze  
Aber leichter sollen sie Inferno auch net machen dann wirds ja langweilig....Dropps angleichen würde vollkommen reichen


----------



## Mayestic (30. Mai 2012)

Naja okay es gibt wohl Dupes aber du darfst nicht vergessen das man auch überall Gold kaufen kann. Ebay und Co. 
Ausserdem gibt es sehr viele Spieler mit sehr viel Zeit. 
Der Vater einer meiner Freunde z.B. ist Frührentner und zockt aktuell mehr als gut für ihn ist. Wenn der mal weniger als 16 Stunden am Tag spielt wird er "unausgeglichen" ^^.
Der war am 18.5. schon 60 und farmt seitdem stundenlang am Stück Gold und Items. 
Aktueller Barbestand gut 31 Millionen und kein Stück davon gecheatet oder gekauft.
Viel Glück gehabt, manierliche Loots bekommen. 
Selbst ich schaffe es doch aktuell ne Million am Tag zu farmen und mein Equip ist mit knapp 100% mehr Gold + 5 facher Level 60 Buff nicht grade das tollste. 
Trotzdem kauf ich mir keine Items für 5+ Millionen Gold. Da geh ich lieber in D3 Foren suchen da gibts genug Kaufgesuche und Verkäufe um die 15% Steuern vom ingameAH zu umgehen 

Und mir 1.0.3 soll Inferno leichter werden, steht hier iwo auf buffed in den News. Die Schadensspitzen sind laut Blizzard einfach höher als sie sein sollten. Knackig wirds sicher immernoch sein für ne Weile zumindest aber wenn ein Barbar mit 90k Leben, 11000 Rüstung, 600 resi all, 20% ausweichen, 20% parrieren, mit 2000 lifereg die Sekunde, 1000 lifereg pro Treffer binnen 2 Sekunden tot umfällt DANN ist hier und da vielleicht doch das ein oder andere ein klein wenig übertrieben hoch was den Schadenswert angeht. Die Amis können wunderbar fluchen über sowas  Wenn ich jetzt noch koreanisch könnte würde ich zugerne Mäuschen in deren Foren spielen. Die gehn ja richtig ab.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Mai 2012)

Da wird sich nach und nach wieder die typische Zweiklassengesellschaft ergeben (mit der ich super leben kann).
Die einen werden nach perfektion Streben und Unsummen für perfekte Items ausgeben und die anderen (ich) kaufen für 10% des Geldes Items die 90% gut sind .
War schon in D2 so und wird hier nich anders sein.

Die Klassensets haben teilweise Randomstats und die entscheiden sehr stark ob ein Item gut oder mies ist.
Bei den Waffen muss allerdings auf alle Fälle nachgebessert werden.

Ich hab grad mal die "Goldpreise" auf Ebay angeschaut und ich muss echt sagen ohaohje...
Da kann eine gute Rüstung durchaus mal 100 Euro wert sein.

Das wird echt spannend, sobald man im Echtgeld AH einkaufen gehen kann.


----------

